# Octane Press Release



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

What is the MSRP on the one piece quiver?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

cameron said:


> What is the MSRP on the one piece quiver?



$129.99


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Wow!!!*

$129.99. I'll have to stick to my alpine for that amount of money.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

archer773 said:


> $129.99. I'll have to stick to my alpine for that amount of money.


You might change your mind after you see the quiver.:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

$ 130.00 , Kwiki works for me


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

MikeTN said:


> You might change your mind after you see the quiver.:wink:


Thats even more money than Mathews charges/d for their arrow web quivers and they were like strapping a cinder block to your bow, IMHO.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

He did ask what MSRP was...I'm guessing you might be able get one for a bit less through your dealer...:wink:


----------



## skyhiarcher (Mar 14, 2006)

what is the lightest weight of the hunter stabilizer


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> He did ask what MSRP was...I'm guessing you might be able get one for a bit less through your dealer...:wink:


like 128.00+ tax


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

MikeTN said:


> You might change your mind after you see the quiver.:wink:


I highly doubt it. That is a ridiculous price to charge for a quiver. 
I was really interested in the stabilizers and the quiver but I am not paying that kind of money for a stabilizer. Alpine all the way for me.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone have pics or specs on the stabilizers? Anything that is going to be "Open Class" type longer stabilizers?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rick James said:


> Anyone have pics or specs on the stabilizers? Anything that is going to be "Open Class" type longer stabilizers?


Matt - they will ahve a 30 inch stab available...there was some pics on www.3dshoots.com


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> I highly doubt it. That is a ridiculous price to charge for a quiver.
> I was really interested in the stabilizers and the quiver but I am not paying that kind of money for a stabilizer. Alpine all the way for me.


Alpine makes a nice quiver.

I have gone through 7 different quivers in the last few years. I have yet to find one I really like.

The Octane quiver is exactly what I have been looking for. I see the value in it- the design is exactly what I have been wanting, it offers features NO other quiver has, and it's fit and finish are top notch.

Some people may walk away from it on price alone, but I think most people will look at it compared to other products on the market and realize what an improvement and advance forward it is. 

Shoot what you like and want to.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Those Octane quivers are top notch.. I saw them 1st hand.. not just more of the same old thing like everything else out there. 

I too balked at the prices of the Mathews, Trophy Ridge, Fuse, ect... quivers... but the Octane quiver is something different... and look how many of those you see out there... I'm sure that these will sell like hotcakes!!! 

You can remove it and hang it from a tree step w/ just the power of the magnets... 

You can have a 2nd or 3rd arrow suspended from the magnet already loose from the arrow gripper... all you have to do is pull the arrow off the magnet.

I was happy to see Bowtech finally come out w/ a high quality quiver.. It was long over due!!! I will own one of the 1 pc units... $130 MSRP... prolly more like $100 or less from you local dealer.


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> $129.99


Talk about inflation.. guess I will have to stick with my Alpine..


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

*To MUCH MONEY*

I shoot and own 2 BT's and have an 82nd coming but 129.00 or even 100.00 for a quiver is out of line!:thumbs_do I was really looking forward to the Octane stuff but if it is going to be priced this way I guess all I will do is look:angry:. I wish Bowtech would start thinking more about their customers instead of trying so hard to be the biggest manufacturer.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

Keep in mind that the quivers come with two hoods, one with pre-cut foam for broadheads which contain a rust-inhibitive agent, and the talk of the ATA show: the hood containing the rare-earth magnets.

The hoods are finished in the same quiet Invelvet finish adorning the '08 Bowtech line, and both the one-piece and the two-piece are fully machined aluminum featuring quick-detach mechanisms for easy removal.

I've seen almost every quiver on the market, and there's nothing that comes close to these in functionality, quality design and innovation.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I was at BTU in Eugene this week ... none available to look at

They look good in pictures though, smart move to market something anybody not just a BT owner can use...Smart ....Very smart


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Let's not forget the BowTech and Diamond quivers that have been offered for the past several years will still be available and at a lower price point.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pricing?*

You guys kill me, when Bowtech had a cheap plastic $50.00 quiver you fused and belly ached. Then Bowtech makes a top of the line machined quiver you do the same if not worse.

You get what you pay for and paying $750.00 for bow is alot to not put a nice quiver on that bow but I have seen the same in sights and rests so keep complaining.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

3DMountaineer said:


> You guys kill me, when Bowtech had a cheap plastic $50.00 quiver you fused and belly ached. Then Bowtech makes a top of the line machined quiver you do the same if not worse.
> 
> You get what you pay for and paying $750.00 for bow is alot to not put a nice quiver on that bow but I have seen the same in sights and rests so keep complaining.




Totally agree, be reminded this is a completely new item, it has no comparison to an Alpine or for that matter the old Bowtech quiver. I have used primarly Alpine's and very happy with them however a completely new design and new tech might just be attached to my 82nd in the fall. I would have no problem understanding paying more for something totally different.

Alpine to Octane = Apples to Bananas, both fruits/quivers, but completely different


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*brand new Technology*



3DMountaineer said:


> You guys kill me, when Bowtech had a cheap plastic $50.00 quiver you fused and belly ached. Then Bowtech makes a top of the line machined quiver you do the same if not worse.
> 
> You get what you pay for and paying $750.00 for bow is alot to not put a nice quiver on that bow but I have seen the same in sights and rests so keep complaining.




Totally agree, be reminded this is a completely new item, it has no comparison to an Alpine or for that matter the old Bowtech quiver. I have used primarly Alpine's and very happy with them however a completely new design and new tech might just be attached to my 82nd in the fall. I would have no problem understanding paying more for something totally different.

Alpine to Octane = Apples to Bananas, both fruits/quivers, but completely different


----------



## skyhiarcher (Mar 14, 2006)

*who cares about the quivers i want to know more about the stabilizers
thank you*


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I just checked fuelthehunt.com and they added 6 more days!!!!!!! ukey:


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Way too much $$$$$......... 
DFA


----------



## MWest (Nov 7, 2007)

MikeTN said:


> You might change your mind after you see the quiver.:wink:


Thats for sure I saw it at the ATA show and I will have one.:wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Does anyone have a price for the stabilizers?


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

$130.00 for a Quiver? An old saying comes to mind and I believe it was W.C. Fields that said it. "There is a ______ born every minute." 
As long as people keep buying at those prices companies will continue to push the envelope.

Sorry just my .02¢


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Paul S. said:


> Does anyone have a price for the stabilizers?


Yes.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

The shop i go to locally had one of the octane quivers from the show.It is far and away the best quiver i have ever seen.It held both fixed and mechanicals with the magnet.Just so easy to use.I even pulled the arrow out of the gripper and let it dangle,and i could not shake it free from the hood.Works extremely well,the broadhead just centers itself in the hood.It reminded me of the air rest in how it would seek the center.
I will have one of these before hunting season.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*cost?*

I am also amazed. We hear constantly, "When is BowTech going to come out with some better accessories?". Or, "I like Fuse, when can we get some fuse like accessories from BowTech? Can you get Fuse or do you have to be a Hoyt dealer?" 

They are here. Octane. Are they an upper-end accessory? Yes. Are they better than just about anything out there? Yes. Is it a huge deal on a $800 bow. No. IMO 

I ordered a bunch of quivers and stabilizers with the anticipation that when folks seem them like I did at the ATA show they will buy them. And yes, even at $100-$125 for a quiver. And the stabilizers are the best looking I have seen. VERY nice smooth piston action absorber in the end of the stabilizers. And the magent idea in the quiver is nice. Any broadhead or point with metal, no foam, no problems. 

Just look for red aluminum nobs on the quivers and red underlayment on the stabilizers. That will be the Octane items. Look at them and mess with them for a few minutes and then judge whether they are too costly. 

BowTech owners asked for top of the line accessories so BowTech delivered. Not to mention the new Aluminum Hostage Rest. Machined aluminum, small brushed, and a clean release/passthrough for the arrow. Very nice rest when you look closely. Keep an eye on the popularity of this rest. It will be like the "Biscuit" without any fletching problems or drag. 

MJ


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*I will........*

I will be ordering them as soon as they become available for our shop. The first one is going on my Guardian:wink:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Paul S. said:


> Does anyone have a price for the stabilizers?



Paul,

Jason has pictures and pricing now. :wink:

BTW, are you shooting in his league this year? I shot last night for the first time in a couple years...


----------



## rrcherry (Mar 20, 2007)

I think these new quivers will be a hot pick. The magnet design is real clever. Attach the whole quiver to your stand, and let the arrows hang, ready for retreival. In-velvet camo finish.... I will put one on my bow as soon as available.

Hey, the price is high, but you don't put hub cabs on a Mercedes.


----------



## Orehunter (Jan 10, 2008)

1pc quiver $119.00
2pc quiver $129.00
hunting stabilizer $50.00
Hostage pro rest $75.00
Those are at least the prices my dealer quoted.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*correct*



Orehunter said:


> 1pc quiver $119.00
> 2pc quiver $129.00
> hunting stabilizer $50.00
> Hostage pro rest $75.00
> Those are at least the prices my dealer quoted.


Your dealer is correct. Take care.

MJ


----------

